# Green Screen of Death & Confusion.



## Lionheart (Nov 14, 2019)

Hey guys, I've gotten this random green screen randomly out of nowhere twice so far. First time was a week ago during a Starcraft II session & then now today randomly just surfing the web, I power cycle & then it's back to normal. Just updated to the latest AMD drivers to see if that will solve it, will have to play the waiting game on that. Has anyone experience this at all?


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 14, 2019)

maybe loose cable?


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 14, 2019)

Display port? Just in case, sometimes the female port will wear and get loose. I just use a razor or thin flat head and push the thin frame of the port so it makes a snug connection again. Before realizing that the female ports can get enlarge, I went thru a bazilion things pulling my hair out.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 14, 2019)

Oh yeah my bad, I forgot to mention I'm using a standard HDMI cable, connected to a 1080p HDTV. Yup I've checked the cable for being lose, looks fine to me. :/


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 14, 2019)

5700XT I assume? Any overclocking? What's the temperature and hot spot temperature like?


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 14, 2019)

looks like a signal problem, hopefully cable if not tv :/

Next time instead of cycling it try to unplug and replug the cable.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 14, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> 5700XT I assume? Any overclocking? What's the temperature and hot spot temperature like?



Yeah Sapphire's RX 5700 XT Nitro+ one, no overclocking at all I just left it at it's default settings, I've been monitoring temps with HWiNFO but only the normal GPU temperature not the hot spot/junction one nor the memory temps, GPU temps are fine for the most part, depending on the game it ranges around 75C - 80C (My case can be a hot box) 



phanbuey said:


> looks like a signal problem, hopefully cable if not tv :/
> 
> Next time instead of cycling it try to unplug and replug the cable.



No worries I'll try that next time.


----------



## Vader (Nov 14, 2019)

I had the exact same issue just yesterday. I turned on the pc and left for a couple of minutes, only to come back to a green screen.
I inmediatly restarted the pc and the picture was fine while going through the boot stages, then desktop shows up, i click firefox, then bam, white screen of death (same as OP's green but all white).
I restart again, but this time as soon as it gets to the desktop, i go to msi afterburner and set my gpu settings to stock (it was OCed) i had no problems since, will try to OC later again and see if the issue pops up again.
I should note that i am using an hdmi cable and i haven't touched it, wiggled it, or disconnected it, or even slightly move the case. I have no reason to think that  was the problem (for me atleast).


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 14, 2019)

If Vader's solution does not help, I would try a different monitor before getting too deep into troubleshooting the computer or graphics solution - just to eliminate the monitor from the equation.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 14, 2019)

It's wanting Nvidia graphics


----------



## Vader (Nov 14, 2019)

Jetster said:


> It's wanting Nvidia graphics


Nice try, Jensen


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 14, 2019)

Vader said:


> Nice try, Jensen



I mean, it is literally spewing green pixels...

sorry.  bad joke.


----------



## notVladel (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi,

I am having the exactly same issue but with 5600 XT, not 5700 XT. Have you solved the issue in any way?


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 4, 2020)

When this color screen occurs try to unplug and replug the cable/adapter from the card, or move it around in case of misconnection.

I have MSI 5700XT GamingX
I also have an adaptor, HDMI(card output) to DVI(cable/monitor input) ...and the first day I plug it I had similar issues from the cable weight. Once I changed the rout of it and supported it’s weight the issue never happen again.
You should think also to change the cable with a new one just in case. A quality one...


----------



## notVladel (Feb 4, 2020)

Hmm, okay. Thing is If the restart button on my PC isn't responding to this, but If I hold the power button and shut down the PC, after turning it on it works. I shall give this a try (tho' when it crashes I lose audio as well)


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 4, 2020)

notVladel said:


> Hmm, okay. Thing is If the restart button on my PC isn't responding to this, but If I hold the power button and shut down the PC, after turning it on it works. I shall give this a try (tho' when it crashes I lose audio as well)


This is clearly a crash and not some cable misconnection....


----------



## notVladel (Feb 4, 2020)

Yeah, that's what I'm saying ) The driver crashes, alongside with the PC. Oh well, I shall wait for OP to reply or AMD come with a fix.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 4, 2020)

Just got your message Vladel. The green screen issue did go away for me & the 3 main things I did was, re-seat the GPU, update drivers & I changed the HDMI cable around to a better one, problem went away. Not 100% what fixed it but I'm aiming towards the trash HDMI cable I was using. I hope you get issue sorted out, nothing more annoying than PC hardware/software issues.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 4, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> Hey guys, I've gotten this random green screen randomly out of nowhere twice so far. First time was a week ago during a Starcraft II session & then now today randomly just surfing the web, I power cycle & then it's back to normal. Just updated to the latest AMD drivers to see if that will solve it, will have to play the waiting game on that. Has anyone experience this at all?
> 
> View attachment 136410


That's a new one. What did you do to it?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 5, 2020)

Navi certainly is exciting, each day... something new.


----------



## mbeeston (Feb 5, 2020)

both look like video card was loose, same thing happened on my 1070ti.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 5, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a new one. What did you do to it?



No idea, think my TV wanted Nvidia graphics though.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 5, 2020)

I forgot about this thread.

I had this problem occasionally when overclocking Navi.  I think it has something to do with idle voltages but it really has no way to confirm that outside of just killing idle-mode, and seeing if it helps.

If anyone wants to test that, I have a kit that can do it.  PM me.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 5, 2020)

GSOD....Interesting


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 5, 2020)

Fluffmeister said:


> Navi certainly is exciting, each day... something new.



That is what strikes me too. Not just with Navi either. I spot a trend here

And I think Jetster might be on to something, Low Quality or not.


----------



## notVladel (Feb 5, 2020)

I found some people mentioning this too, the GPU coming factory-OCed and turning off afterwards. Don't know what to say. For the moment, I did a sort-of fix

I have two monitors, both with HDMI inputs but the GPU has only 1 HDMI so had a HDMI to Display Port adapter so I can connect both monitors to the GPU but had the brilliant idea to turn on Onboard Graphics, plug my main monitor HDMI to HDMI into the GPU, and the second monitor HDMI to HDMI also into the Motherboard. I think this might've solved the issue, not sure but if it's this I will definitely get another HDMI to Display Port or two of them and see if running the old setup gives anymore Green Screens.

//
Think is, the AMD release notes don't mention anything about Green Screens, just Black Screens or Blue Screens with or without audio. This is what strikes me confused.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 5, 2020)

notVladel said:


> I found some people mentioning this too, the GPU coming factory-OCed and turning off afterwards. Don't know what to say. For the moment, I did a sort-of fix
> 
> I have two monitors, both with HDMI inputs but the GPU has only 1 HDMI so had a HDMI to Display Port adapter so I can connect both monitors to the GPU but had the brilliant idea to turn on Onboard Graphics, plug my main monitor HDMI to HDMI into the GPU, and the second monitor HDMI to HDMI also into the Motherboard. I think this might've solved the issue, not sure but if it's this I will definitely get another HDMI to Display Port or two of them and see if running the old setup gives anymore Green Screens.
> 
> ...



Its called pushing the envelope, AMD thinks this is progress in the GPU space. They clock their GPUs out of the comfort zone and then act all surprised shit breaks. Surely they wouldn't, right? But, that is the trend I see.

If it were me, this was going back to either AMD or seller with a strong request to get a full refund or replacement. Product does not work as advertised...


----------



## notVladel (Feb 5, 2020)

Fun thing is I really considered getting my GPU sent back (purchase is less than 14 days) and just get a discount of its price on 2060 super  (but damn that's another 100 bucks I need to spare)


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 5, 2020)

I forgot to mention that I've set my PCI-E to gen 3 instead of 4 in the BIOS because I'm using a riser card & there were known issues with Navi & riser cards which I experienced, kept on getting sound static issues all over, switching to gen 3 fixed it but I'm not sure if that is relatable to the GSOD. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## notVladel (Feb 5, 2020)

I don't think it's this because I have a Asus Z-97 Pro Gamer as MoBo, and the lanes are only 3.0 and 2.0.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 5, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> I forgot to mention that I've set my PCI-E to gen 3 instead of 4 in the BIOS because I'm using a riser card & there were known issues with Navi & riser cards which I experienced, kept on getting sound static issues all over, switching to gen 3 fixed it but I'm not sure if that is relatable to the GSOD. Just thought I'd let you know.


This sounds just about right... PCI-E 4.0 needs special tracing and that riser card if it’s not PCI-E 4.0 specified, probably was picking, or producing a lot EMI.

———————————

I really hope people stop bashing AMD for issues that may be just inexperience with new tech and new principals...


----------



## notVladel (Feb 5, 2020)

Seems this guy is having the same issue here but he has only one monitor, not two. Ok, so he at least mentioned flashing so that's not the problem.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> No idea, think my TV wanted Nvidia graphics though.


FEED ME NVidia! LOL!


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> FEED ME NVidia! LOL!



Lmao









notVladel said:


> Seems this guy is having the same issue here but he has only one monitor, not two. Ok, so he at least mentioned flashing so that's not the problem.



Are you still getting issues or have you tried remedies & just playing the waiting game to see if anythings fixed it?


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 6, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Its called pushing the envelope, AMD thinks this is progress in the GPU space. They clock their GPUs out of the comfort zone and then act all surprised shit breaks. Surely they wouldn't, right? But, that is the trend I see.
> 
> If it were me, this was going back to either AMD or seller with a strong request to get a full refund or replacement. Product does not work as advertised...



Explains why they pour the voltage on.  Best chances of getting this slightly too high clocks to stick.



Lionheart said:


> I forgot to mention that I've set my PCI-E to gen 3 instead of 4 in the BIOS because I'm using a riser card



Yeah, I think the riser card has more to do with it than anything.  If your pc was hard crashing, it was not the cable.



Zach_01 said:


> I really hope people stop bashing AMD for issues that may be just inexperience with new tech and new principals...



Not sure what you are saying here.  Inexperienced users with tech?  GPUs are not new.  RTG is not new at making cards.  I haven't really been paying attention to Navi issues, but if they have a lot of issues, AMD deserves to get railed some.  They had a lot of time to iron these issues out.  It made no difference if they pushed back the release a few months to fix even more stuff, it isn't like they were trying to get Navi out the door to beat NV at...anything.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 6, 2020)

I found a way to reproduce the greenscreen issue like, 100% of the time.

Turn on enhanced sync on an early bios.  I haven't quite tracked down what bios revision fixes this enhanced sync greenscreen bug, but it will do it 100% of the time within an hour on Navi on early bios, like I apparently have.

How do I know?  I've been toying with it for a long time and doing research on the driver tags you can turn on and off in the SPPT tables via things like MorePowerTool.  FW_DSTATE and GFXOFF is tied to enhanced sync somehow.  Disable them both and Enhanced sync ceases to function (you get normal vsync, might also break freesync, no idea).  This also however, makes you rock solid stable vs running with enhanced sync.

Linux devs have been aware of this for some time, but AMD has been relunctant to tell them what firmware version corrects this, so they just shut off the enhanced sync functions entirely:






						[2/2] drm/amd/powerplay: re-enable FW_DSTATE feature bit - Patchwork
					






					patchwork.freedesktop.org
				




It appears to only affect navi10 (5700 series cards), and somewhere out there is a bios revision that fixes it.  I'm going to go get my hardware flasher and try to determine what that revision is.

Sadly, my XFX has no newer revisions for it, so I'll be trying similar boards for right now with newer revision numbers.  Stand by for reports.  In the meantime, if you are having greenscreen issues, I highly recomend turning off enhanced sync.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 6, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> I found a way to reproduce the greenscreen issue like, 100% of the time.
> 
> Turn on enhanced sync on an early bios.  I haven't quite tracked down what bios revision fixes this enhanced sync greenscreen bug, but it will do it 100% of the time within an hour on Navi on early bios, like I apparently have.
> 
> ...



Didn't some one report having a 5600xt?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hdmi is a pita, has been since inception

@R-T-B can I get a GPU-Z screenshot and your dpecific model number of that card, plus the V/version #?


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 6, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hdmi is a pita, has been since inception
> 
> @R-T-B can I get a GPU-Z screenshot and your dpecific model number of that card, plus the V/version #?



Not sure why, but sure.

It's an XFX  Ultra Thicc III.  Just was running the 017.001.000.049.000000 firmware.  Looking at the memory layout/chip branding, and voltage controller setup, I was able to flash the ASRock Taichi board without issues, firmware version 017.001.000.049.900124  (their updated performance one).

It appears to have the firmware fix the linux devs describe.  I think the fix must occur between these version numbers, but still testing to make sure I don't get a green screen with enhanced sync.  Used to get one 100% of the time before, but it'd take roughly 1 hour or so.

The card works well otherwise (you could avoid this by turning off enhanced sync), this does appear to be a firmware based bug of some kind.






That's my card now.  Keep in mind I still need to delete my soft powerplay tables, as GPU-Z is still reading the old OC'd memory ones, and looks a bit screwy in general with regards to my clocks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Not sure why, but sure.
> 
> It's an XFX  Ultra Thicc III.  Just was running the 017.001.000.049.000000 firmware.  Looking at the memory layout/chip branding, and voltage controller setup, I was able to flash the ASRock Taichi board without issues, firmware version 017.001.000.049.900124  (their updated performance one).
> 
> ...



Yeah Thicc3 is the most updated bios due to the debacle of Thicc-Ultra thicc 2. I will look, who knows perhaps @XFXSupport could provide more detail. Ive had plenty of success with the r5700 to xt mods on many diff aibs


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 6, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah Thicc3 is the most updated bios due to the debacle of Thicc-Ultra thicc 2. I will look, who knows perhaps @XFXSupport could provide more detail. Ive had plenty of success with the r5700 to xt mods on many diff aibs



I think there is a firmware fix after that number for this board series many OEMs are failing to push out, particulary for this one issue with fast sync.  I actually think a few OEMs use this same board design.

Doing my own investigative journalism here, it's hard because it's all the supporting evidence is written in linux patch notes and those guys aren't always the most social when they find bugs, heh.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

That is a Ultra thicc 3 and not a 2 right?

If it is upload that bios and have @W1zzard verify it. I only see ultrathicc 2 there


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 6, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> That is a Ultra thicc 3 and not a 2 right?
> 
> If it is upload that bios and have @W1zzard verify it. I only see ultrathicc 2 there



It is.  I think the Thicc 3's share the bios though, only difference is the cooler, because I checked and they are identical in a hex editor.

Either that or my board was flashed wrong... lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> It is.  I think the Thicc 3's share the bios though, only difference is the cooler, because I checked and they are identical in a hex editor.
> 
> Either that or my board was flashed wrong... lol.



Im trying to help expand the database even lol.

I think here only the 5700s have a bios dump for ultra thicc 3s but not xts, i see thicc 3 only for xt lol

Yeah i look at bios build dates, that is only way i can determine fixes etc.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 6, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im trying to help expand the database even lol.
> 
> I think here only the 5700s have a bios dump for ultra thicc 3s but not xts, i see thicc 3 only for xt lol
> 
> Yeah i look at bios build dates, that is only way i can determine fixes etc.



I'll upload mine just to be sure.


----------



## notVladel (Feb 6, 2020)

I did, and there is also a thread of the AMD forums. Last night, with my cheesy setup (both hdmi cables, but 2nd monitor on the MoBo input) got a screen BUT only my Main Monitor (the one connected to the PGU) got this error. The Second Monitor just remained with its image but the PC simply stopped responding (mouse lights dead, no audio) so at this point it's pin pointed to the GPU.

Got mad with all this bullshit, took my PC apart, moved the GPU on the 2nd PCI Express lane, changed the Power Cable, cleaned some loose shitty cables around there so NOTHING touches the GPU (literally).

Moved to install the AMD Drivers (before I let Windows install what he wanted and worked somehow without having any AMD software, very weird) and continued playing, no issues but I pulled up GPU-Z with permanent focus on 2nd screen to see if any weird spikes happen before going madwire. Weird is that after I moved the GPU and powered on my PC I got a BSOD this time with "Video_TDR_Failure". Ignored it, moved to install drivers (the latest one), got another BSOD but this time saying "Critical Exception" during the installation. Ignored that bullsh*t too and continued playing, no issues, no spikes on sensors. I also tried to use the AORUS Engine to simply turn off the OC on the GPU but man is that software bad...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hdmi is a pita, has been since inception


Really? I've never had any problems at all.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? I've never had any problems at all.



Just because you haven't doesnt mean others haven't. Seen too many have connectivity troubles or give stray foreign voltage that knock out tv/internet services.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Just because you haven't doesnt mean others haven't.


Fair point... Shutting up...


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 6, 2020)

I haven't had issues with hdmi either.  That said, it's a sucky royalty-laden standard and not even very original...  that others have problems is no surprise.



moproblems99 said:


> Didn't some one report having a 5600xt?



It's possible.  That would likely be from something else besides the enhanced sync bug though (like bad OC).


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 6, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Not sure what you are saying here.  Inexperienced users with tech?  GPUs are not new.  RTG is not new at making cards.  I haven't really been paying attention to Navi issues, but if they have a lot of issues, AMD deserves to get railed some.  They had a lot of time to iron these issues out.  It made no difference if they pushed back the release a few months to fix even more stuff, it isn't like they were trying to get Navi out the door to beat NV at...anything.


Dont put words on my keyboard please. I said new tech (as technologies and not type products) and principles. Yes GPUs are new and I was born on July 2019, next day of NAVI release... Come on...

I wonder if OP has drop the riser card and try GPU on the board slot with PCI-E 4.0 enabled... Just for a test.
Or even another PSU.


----------



## notVladel (Feb 6, 2020)

Well hello there again... Say hi to my new green screen, and constant crashes of display drivers. I have tried everything, and in Event Viewer the Radeon Software keeps crashing randomly, not even doing anything. I just turned on my PC, and left the room. Came back in around 20 minutes now knowing are my screens with no signal, but audio was working. The f***ing driver crashed, on fresh boot up, on Windows' lock screen.

Just how... and why... It got worse. If last days I was having green screens around 1 / day, at this moment in one hour I got

1 green screen
4 losses of signal
1 stuck of image

Sorry AMD but I'm jumping out of this ship. Filled my return request of the GPU.

// Thanks to everyone that lent a helping hand but this is a sad ending. I was really enthusiastic about AMD and this GPU but it under delivered...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2020)

notVladel said:


> Well hello there again... Say hi to my new green screen, and constant crashes of display drivers. I have tried everything, and in Event Viewer the Radeon Software keeps crashing randomly, not even doing anything. I just turned on my PC, and left the room. Came back in around 20 minutes now knowing are my screens with no signal, but audio was working. The f***ing driver crashed, on fresh boot up, on Windows' lock screen.
> 
> Just how... and why... It got worse. If last days I was having green screens around 1 / day, at this moment in one hour I got
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Have fun with that.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 6, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Dont put words on my keyboard please. I said new tech (as technologies and not type products) and principles. Yes GPUs are new and I was born on July 2019, next day of NAVI release... Come on...



I did no such thing.  I simply said I don't know what you are saying.  Then I added my bit that Navi being new is no excuse.  They have been working with Navi for at least a year before its release.  They didn't just draw it up, bake it, and ship it.

I wasn't sure if you were saying Navi being new to consumers or Navi being new to RTG.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

notVladel said:


> Well hello there again... Say hi to my new green screen, and constant crashes of display drivers. I have tried everything, and in Event Viewer the Radeon Software keeps crashing randomly, not even doing anything. I just turned on my PC, and left the room. Came back in around 20 minutes now knowing are my screens with no signal, but audio was working. The f***ing driver crashed, on fresh boot up, on Windows' lock screen.
> 
> Just how... and why... It got worse. If last days I was having green screens around 1 / day, at this moment in one hour I got
> 
> ...



Good luck, you will need it, even green suffer problems


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 6, 2020)

notVladel said:


> Well hello there again... Say hi to my new green screen, and constant crashes of display drivers. I have tried everything, and in Event Viewer the Radeon Software keeps crashing randomly, not even doing anything. I just turned on my PC, and left the room. Came back in around 20 minutes now knowing are my screens with no signal, but audio was working. The f***ing driver crashed, on fresh boot up, on Windows' lock screen.
> 
> Just how... and why... It got worse. If last days I was having green screens around 1 / day, at this moment in one hour I got
> 
> ...



Yeah shouldn't have to put up with that, might just be a dodgy card, get your money back.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 6, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Good luck, you will need it, even green suffer problems



Well yes. And similarly, in the case of 'green problems' the simple answer is RMA that shit.

I mean its great we help people out here like this, but we shouldn't be too eager to offer fixes, some of which break warranty, without mentioning that RMA is really the best path. Having to fiddle with a store bought product is just odd IMO.

And about Nvidia... I think we do agree the polish factor is a tad higher over there on most released GPUs. Most.


----------



## notVladel (Feb 6, 2020)

Yeah, might just be a bad GPU, but also problem here is that this first batch of GPUs (no idea when the 2nd one is coming) might be bugged so just getting another one might give the same results so I'm going to do that.

IMO 5600XT is just too fresh. 2060 Super on the other part is more mature.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 7, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Dont put words on my keyboard please. I said new tech (as technologies and not type products) and principles. Yes GPUs are new and I was born on July 2019, next day of NAVI release... Come on...
> 
> I wonder if OP has drop the riser card and try GPU on the board slot with PCI-E 4.0 enabled... Just for a test.
> Or even another PSU.



I just bought a new case without using a riser card so I will get around to doing that. 



notVladel said:


> Well hello there again... Say hi to my new green screen, and constant crashes of display drivers. I have tried everything, and in Event Viewer the Radeon Software keeps crashing randomly, not even doing anything. I just turned on my PC, and left the room. Came back in around 20 minutes now knowing are my screens with no signal, but audio was working. The f***ing driver crashed, on fresh boot up, on Windows' lock screen.
> 
> Just how... and why... It got worse. If last days I was having green screens around 1 / day, at this moment in one hour I got
> 
> ...



Sorry couldn't help ya, hardware/software is a finickle bitch, hope going green (no pun intended) solves the issue.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 7, 2020)

As an update to my former greenscreen findings, the latest ASRock Taichi vbios from tpus vbios db indeed fixes my issue with enhanced sync causing greenscreens.  No available vbios from XFX proper does the same.

It runs fine on my XFX Thicc III Ultra with Micron vram.  YMMV, of course.


----------



## trparky (Feb 9, 2020)

I had this happen to my father’s computer, he has a Ryzen 5 2600X and an old R9 380. No memory dump, just a green screen.


----------



## notVladel (Feb 10, 2020)

How many are of us, that reported issues, have Gigabyte GPUs? Can't it be the manufacturer's fault?


----------



## laszlo (Feb 10, 2020)

an under-powered  gpu can freeze and behave like this...


----------



## notVladel (Feb 10, 2020)

Hmm, okay, but how? Underpowered by software or by hardware? Because my PSU is a Cooler Master 80+ Bronze rated with 650 watts, and I don't think that this caused all the issues.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2020)

notVladel said:


> Hmm, okay, but how? Underpowered by software or by hardware? Because my PSU is a Cooler Master 80+ Bronze rated with 650 watts, and I don't think that this caused all the issues.



Need specific model of yours


----------



## notVladel (Feb 10, 2020)

My PSU is *Cooler Master GM Series G650M 650W*. Or are you talking about the GPU? That's the Gigabyte 3 fans Gaming OC 5600XT


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2020)

notVladel said:


> My PSU is *Cooler Master GM Series G650M 650W*. Or are you talking about the GPU? That's the Gigabyte 3 fans Gaming OC 5600XT



Certain labels have a specific model number on them. Yours is CWT which is average, look at the specs.


----------



## notVladel (Feb 10, 2020)

And what should that mean in more simpler words?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2020)

notVladel said:


> And what should that mean in more simpler words?



12V Power and Current Output is what are the focus


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 10, 2020)

It seems for my experience, an XFX bios from late October 2019 fixes the weird issue with enhanced sync.  Anything later works fine as well.

I aparently had a sample with an early vbios.  No idea how, as the Thicc III Ultra isn't even that old, but the proof is in the timestamps, so...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 10, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> 12V Power and Current Output is what are the focus


Those specs look good to me, that is unlikely to be the problem.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Those specs look good to me, that is unlikely to be the problem.



I was providing info on it, since most manufacturers use several different OEMs.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 10, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> I was providing info on it, since most manufacturers use several different OEMs.


I understood, no offense was intended. That was very useful. In my eyes it helps rule out the PSU.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 10, 2020)

Turn off hardware accelerated options in Firefox and other programs and see if it still happens


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 10, 2020)

Steevo said:


> Turn off hardware accelerated options in Firefox and other programs and see if it still happens


While that is an interesting thought, it doesn't seem likely to be the problem.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> While that is an interesting thought, it doesn't seem likely to be the problem.




I have had Firefox, Chrome, and IE all glitch out with hardware acceleration and some wierd clock and power management issues. If Starcraft 2 uses a browser to authenticate or for transactions etc.. it can or could cause the same issue.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Steevo said:


> I have had Firefox, Chrome, and IE all glitch out with hardware acceleration and some wierd clock and power management issues. If Starcraft 2 uses a browser to authenticate or for transactions etc.. it can or could cause the same issue.



Its been a Problem since 98


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 10, 2020)

Steevo said:


> I have had Firefox, Chrome, and IE all glitch out with hardware acceleration and some wierd clock and power management issues. If Starcraft 2 uses a browser to authenticate or for transactions etc.. it can or could cause the same issue.


Never encountered that problem.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Never encountered that problem.




Quite a few people have seen it, back in the day AMD/ATI was the choice for better video rendering and options, but it came at a cost, between memory and core clock mismanagement with power states, codecs that use the GPU shaders to perform other rendering (more rendering issues if not done right), and the lack of a supported codec pack they (AMD) could make to really help out...

OP, do you have any codec packs installed like Shark007 or the like?


----------



## notVladel (Feb 11, 2020)

Believe that was the first thing I did ) Because AMD suggested it too but no.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 11, 2020)

notVladel said:


> Believe that was the first thing I did ) Because AMD suggested it too but no.



Sounds like a bad GPU, perhaps too much voltage droop when changing states from a faulty trace on the PCB or a faulty die.


----------



## Fabio3000 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello, I have an Rx570 on a dual boot PC, Windows 10 x Linux Mint. I have had green screen only with Windows 10. When I turn off my monitor and turn it on again the green screen is there sometimes, turning the monitor off and on again the green screen disappears. I believe it is a problem with AMD drives for Windows 10.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 22, 2020)

Fabio3000 said:


> Hello, I have an Rx570 on a dual boot PC, Windows 10 x Linux Mint. I have had green screen only with Windows 10. When I turn off my monitor and turn it on again the green screen is there sometimes, turning the monitor off and on again the green screen disappears. I believe it is a problem with AMD drives for Windows 10.



Firstly, welcome to TPU & I hope we can help you with your issue. Just going to ask some basic questions...

- Are you on the latest AMD drivers?
- Is this a new build?
- What are your full system specs?
- Lose cables? (especially HDMI)
- Fresh install of windows 10?


----------



## bibi_ivis (May 12, 2020)

I had the same problem with my brand new pc like 2 days in and then 5 days in and now today 10 days in...I called AMD and the guy was very helpful giving me options to try at first I had to adjust refresh rate on my LG from 59hz to 60 and it has been working fine until today...I have sent my hubby to grab me a good quality longer HDMI as the one that is on is stretched out that if I move anything it will probably snap off....He told me to do that and then if that doesn't work to move it to another hdmi port but usually it has to do with the connection....I figured how to get around the green screen I turn the tv off for 15 seconds and turn it back on and walla is back up so I am going with the cable connection or the tv that is about 10 yrs old


----------



## jimbo8098 (May 14, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I wanted to weigh in here, I'm having very similar issues which I'm currently trying to get to the bottom of. I've began documenting all my attempts as I go but I'm having varying success. I get the same green screen mentioned by OP but the odd part is that it only happens with Battlefield 4, I was able to play Tomb Raider: Underworld for hours with no issue. I can leave my PC on all day and I only get this GSOD when get to the spawn screen or try to spawn in though I've noted a number of things. I will try to summarise the 2000 word document I've written so far as best as I can.

To begin, on Monday, I moved from nVidia to AMD by replacing my old GTX 660 Ti with an RX 5700. The box art states it's an MSI GP Edition. The rest of the build it was installed on it, unfortunately, ageing, however I believe it should be fine. According to CPU-Z, I'm running an i5-3570K, 16GB RAM and an MSI Z77A-GD65. As I said, not new by any stretch. My monitor is connected via HDMI, a cable I've used for years without issue. It's a good make and built to last.

Key

BF4 - Battlefield 4
NV - nVidia
TR - Tomb Raider: Underworld
GSOD - Green Screen Of Death. Seems fitting. Exactly the same as what OP's image showed. A solid green screen.
Spawn Map - In BF4, when you load in, there is a screen showing aerial map and a preview of your spawn point.
Spawn - In BF4, once you choose to spawn at a location by clicking deploy. You would then, effectively, be playing the game.

I tried a few of the basic things, knowing full-well what I did when switching between manufacturers is generally a pain:


Un/Installing Battlefield 4
Uninstalling nVidia drivers/GeForce using DDU (the uninstall feature didn't fully uninstall as I found out through DDU's status logs)
Un/Installing Radeon (v20.4.2)
Turning off the monitor and turning it back on, some reports of it being an issue.
Removing and replacing the HDMI cable at the card end. This cable has worked for many years just fine.
Switching display drivers in Battlefield
Reinstalling DirectX redistributable
Downgrading to Radeon 20.2.2 (current "Recommended") in lieu of 20.4.2 (current "Optional")
There are, however, some things that actually resolved the issue in some capacity:

Running Battlefield 4 in windowed mode or borderless mode. When using these modes I was able to play just fine for hours. Switching to full screen gave me GSOD.
A bit more info from reading this thread is that I'm using Navi 10, rev C4 according to CPU-Z.

I've written all my stuff in vim and attached it here, that's got WAY more detail in it since I'm writing it as I go. I'm suspecting some kind of BIOS issue since I don't think I've updated that since I bought my motherboard. That's next on my list. Meantime, if you guys can suggest anything I'll give it a shot.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 14, 2020)

bibi_ivis said:


> have sent my hubby to grab me a good quality longer HDMI as the one that is on is stretched out that if I move anything it will probably snap off....He told me to do that and then if that doesn't work to move it to another hdmi port but usually it has to do with the connection....I figured how to get around the green screen I turn the tv off for 15 seconds and turn it back on and walla is back up so I am going with the cable connection or the tv that is about 10 yrs old



Did the new cable work?



jimbo8098 said:


> I'm suspecting some kind of BIOS issue since I don't think I've updated that since I bought my motherboard. That's next on my list.



I doubt it is a board bios as the board doesn't have a lot to do with your GPU.  The pcie lanes go straight to the CPU and the video out is on the card and goes straight to your monitor.  As for your cable, things work great right up until they don't.  If you can, switch the cable with one from another tv if you can.


----------



## jimbo8098 (May 14, 2020)

Updating the BIOS from 10.7 to 10.11 did not resolve the issue. It should at least have helped though, that original version was from 2012. This one's from 2013 but given the component age...



moproblems99 said:


> As for your cable, things work great right up until they don't. If you can, switch the cable with one from another tv if you can.


True. I'll try my other monitor and cable. That cable is a good bit cheaper if memory serves but to be fair I've had it for less time.

There, tried it with a different monitor and HDMI cable, the same issue occurs. I was able to open the game client and click the Test Range button. After that, it loaded then, after loading, gave the usual green screen where I assume it would be putting me into the spawn map.

I tried something someone else suggested in here too, turning off the monitor for 15 seconds then turning it on. After doing this, my screen went black instead of green. Backlight is still active. I confirmed in the screen menu that it was running 1920x1080 with 60Hz signal from HDMI. So maybe green and black are synonymous?

One thing I can try is running a much older version of Radeon but I'm not even sure that version will work for this card. I mention the version I'm talking about in the file I posted earlier. I'm gonna give up for now and let the masses answer in case anyone can suggest anything. I'll try downgrading tomorrow since there seems to have been some talk of that solving issues with BF4.

So, following updates, it's actually crashed on Tomb Raider too. I've mailed AMD support too and fully expect to be told to reset Windows or something... At least if they're anything like tech support I've dealt with in the past. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jimbo8098 (May 15, 2020)

Interesting. So after switching to 20.2.2, I remembered that I was using the "standard" profile in Radeon originally so I tried setting this then trying to run the game again and it ran for one game but when I closed the game GSOD. I've not heard back from AMD support yet but hope to soon.


----------



## jimbo8098 (May 19, 2020)

And another update! I've now heard back from AMD and they've asked me to try Radeon  v19.12.1 specifically. While I was able to play BF4, it died after around 1 minute of single player play. When I got back to them with this, they responded asking me to reinstall Windows... Since I have Windows installed on it's own drive this is, thankfully, pretty simple for me. Therefore, I'm now installing Windows 10 again, from scratch on my SSD. To be clear, that's a full C: format and install so rules out everything. The intention afterwards is to install Origin, Radeon 19.12.1 and specifically BF4 and go from there.

A couple of other things I tried prior to this:


Switching resolution to a smaller one.
Running BF4 with Windows in diagnostics mode.
Booting into safe mode and removing Radeon then booting into Windows diagnostics mode with only system services started and all startup programs disabled then installing Radeon 19.12.1.
This re-installation is the last thing in my control really.


----------



## jimbo8098 (May 21, 2020)

One final post following talking with AMD, following reinstallation they suggested trying it in another machine, something I can't test so I'm sending it back to my retailer for warranty repairs with the suggestion that they send it to MSI (as advised by AMD). So after all that, it would seem that the issue was the card. Sad times! Fingers crossed they will replace it with either a new card or they'll just refund me. Since it was ex-display, there was a significant amount cut off the normal retail price. So we shall see! Anyway, that ends my story.


----------



## rzavlad (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi all ,

I am having the same green screen issue with my 5700xt Gigabyte gaming oc crad. I have got this error since day one but i was blaming the PSU as it was an old Corsair CX750 and was using it for about 7 years. Now i got a TX650M brand new and the issue is still there. No matter what i do at random times i get this crash. Tried different monitors, different cables undervolting , underclocking, every driver release , windows 10 reinstalled at every driver update just to be safe .
It has the default bios on it and i was thinking to try to update it as there a one release on their website but using the Gigabyte @bios tool i cannot backup the bios so quit that route for now.
Have any of you that reported these errors managed to fix this can someone advise?
I can no longer return it and just today i downloaded the warranty documents to prepare to send it and i found this threat .
Now i am running the very latest driver and also updated the ryzen chipset drivers.
Using it with an 2700x on a b450 strix f gaming mobo and 16GB of ram at 3200 .




Thank You


----------



## Zvotski (Dec 29, 2020)

Hey, I have gathered a new pc with old gpu a few months ago. (New hdmi cable too)
Cpu: i5-9400f / MB: TUF B360+ / PSU: Powerboost Stallion 80+ bronze ps / GPU: Radeon r9 380 strix

The thing is I am experiencing Green Screen crashes recently, I had this card for plenty of years now and in my old setup I never got any GSOD crashes. My new setup is 2 months old and the first GSOD happened 2-3 weeks ago but yesterday when I was simply using opera with nothing in the background watching netflix and youtube, I got GSOD. Not a big deal, restarted the pc and started watching some videos on youtube, suddenly another GSOD. (It happened 3 times in total, none in games and all in netflix/youtube on opera)
Twice in 5 minutes?? Now its alarming because I use this pc for everything and my online exams require to be connected to zoom or etc constantly.


----------



## rzavlad (Mar 8, 2021)

I have replaced the video cables , replaced PSU and even sent the card to warranty and it came back as no fault fount. Damn it.


----------



## Connor93g (Mar 31, 2021)

I had this issue for months, tryed all different parts and even a different graphics cards and still had green screen issues but I have resolved it by upgrading to decent hdmi 2.1 so it's has 4k compatability hope this helps


----------

